# حصريا!!!كتاب تعليم Autocad 2007 من Autodesk



## tarek_zohdy (2 مارس 2007)

اهلا بكم اخواني ..هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع..لذا اردت أن افتتح ماشركتي بهذا الكتاب الرائع لتعليم برنامج الرسم الشهير أوتوكاد 2007
حمل من هنا
ونرجوا الاستفادة​


----------



## محمد ظاهر (2 مارس 2007)

*شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم*

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## المستدام (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز قمت بتعبأة طلب اشتراك المعهد وأكد لي الترحيب والمشاركه بعد تعبأة الطلب . ولكن لم يقم بإدخالي المنتدى ويخبرني بأن تعبأة الرقم السري والاسم خاطأ بينما أنا متأكد من انه تسجيلي صحي حيث اضافني المنتدى كعضو ولاكن لم يدخلني من مرحلة الاسم والرقم السري . ما العمل اخي حتى اتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج والاستمتاع والاستفاده من برامج ومواضيع المنتدى اخوك ايمن الخولي من الاردن


----------



## tarek_zohdy (3 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي أيمن برجاء ارسال اسم المستخدم الذي ادخلته وبريدك الخاص وسوف ارسل لك كلمة مرور جديدة ومن ثم يمكنك تغييرها وقت ما شئت 
أخوك طارق من القاهرة


----------



## هواجس دمع (3 مارس 2007)

تشكر اخي عالطرح المتميز


وبصراحه انا واجهتني نفس مشكلة اخي المستدام


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (5 مارس 2007)

أخي طارق 
حدثت معي نفس المشكلة 
والعجيب ان المنتدى ارسل لي رسالة يؤكد اشتراكي في المنتدي 
فما العمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سالم خطاب (5 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek_zohdy (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ...يا جماعة بصراحة اول مرة يحصل شكوى من شخص عموما جربوا تدخلوا مرة أخرى ولو لم تستطيعوا ممكن تراسلوني مرة أخرى 
وإعتذاري لجميع الاخوة
اخوكم في الله طارق


----------



## tarek_zohdy (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ...يا جماعة بصراحة اول مرة يحصل شكوى من شخص عموما جربوا تدخلوا مرة أخرى ولو لم تستطيعوا ممكن تراسلوني مرة أخرى 
وإعتذاري لجميع الاخوة
اخوكم في الله طارق


----------



## kamilnezha (5 مارس 2007)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## maxim7313 (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا............


----------



## troy_119 (8 مارس 2007)

يا اخى لم اتمكن من التنزيل نفس المشكله حدثت لى نرجو منك ان تقوم بوضع الكتاب هنا او رفعه على اى موقع اخر و ارسال الرابط لنا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## troy_119 (8 مارس 2007)

الوصله تعمل اخوانى و قد قمت بتنزيل الثلاث اجزاء
مشكور اخى على الكتاب و لكنى لم اطلع عليه حتى الان و لكن حفظك الله و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال الحذيفي (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز قمت بتعبأة طلب اشتراك المعهد وأكد لي الترحيب والمشاركه بعد تعبأة الطلب . ولكن لم يقم بإدخالي المنتدى ويخبرني بأن تعبأة الرقم السري والاسم خاطأ بينما أنا متأكد من انه تسجيلي صحي حيث اضافني المنتدى كعضو ولاكن لم يدخلني من مرحلة الاسم والرقم السري . ما العمل اخي حتى اتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج والاستمتاع والاستفاده من برامج ومواضيع المنتدى اخوك جمال الحذيفي من اليمن


----------



## جمال الحذيفي (8 مارس 2007)

الاخوة الرجاء ارشادي الي كيفية تحميل الملف


----------



## tarek_zohdy (9 مارس 2007)

ياجماعة بجد انا مش عارف انتوا ليه بتقولوا انه مش عايز ينزل اناس كلها نزلته عادي ومفيش اي مشكلة ممكن تجربوا مرة تانية ولو حصل معكم مشكلة يا ريت تراسلوا المشرف العام على webmaster آت سي اس سي - ايتش آي ايه دوت كوم


----------



## maxim7313 (11 مارس 2007)

بصراحه اما ما قدرت احمل الكتاب


----------



## phantom2006 (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك اخى


----------



## هند الدغار (12 مارس 2007)

ايه الموضوع ياخوانا ايه القلق اللى فى القعده ده


----------



## Turki.A.B (12 مارس 2007)

سلام عليكم 

مشكوور اخويا طارق ع الموضوع الرائع المفيد 
اخوك تركي من السعوديه


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك...................................


----------



## عاشق المدينة (12 مارس 2007)

قواك الله اخوي على الكتاب القيم وبصراحه البرنامج متطور بكثير عن الاصدارات اللي قبله
مودتي


----------



## السعودي (12 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووو


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

thx for this book


----------



## mai_hafez (14 مارس 2007)

الف شكر ياجامد


----------



## م.ندى (14 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## زهراء (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور بس للاسف لم استطع تنزيل لانه يقول هناك خطأ في الرمز الامني ممكن مساعده لاني محتاجه اليه او ممن قام بتنزيل الكتاب نشره ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## freeahmed1986 (20 أغسطس 2007)

رجاااااااااااااء أى شئ فautocad mechanical
e mail:[email protected]


----------



## ساره2222 (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tarek_zohdy (22 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزتي زهراء!
هذا الموقع يتطلب عند الاشتراك ادخال الرمز الامني "الصورة التي تظهر بها حروف" فيجب ادخاله بطريقة صحيحة والتاكد من الحروف الـCAPITAL والحروف الـsmall وحاولي مرة اخرى .ان لمت تستطيعي فضعي ردا واخباري بذلك.
تحياتي


----------



## فلسفه الحياه (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
تبارك اسم الرحمن سبحانه وتعالى مهما علونا وارتقنا في العلم وبحوره نبقى الجهلاء لعلم الله سبحانه ولا يحيطون بشيئ من علمه الابما شاء سبحانه.
وكما يقال كلما ازدت علما زاد جهلي بما لا اعلم 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله الله لك من باب الحسنه الجاريه ان شاء الله فخيركم من تعلم علم وعلمه ان شاء الله 
جاري التحميل ان شاء الله
اخوكم فلسفه الحياه تقبل مروري المتواضع 
الشكر لله اولا ثم لكم على صنيعكم


----------



## samehelseddik (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ورجاء رفع كتاب اوتو كاد 2007


----------



## samehelseddik (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى رجاء رفع الكتاب


----------



## خالد الجريدسي (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## ابوعامر81 (20 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششكرا


----------



## king_1984 (25 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## روعة الفاضل (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## عصام الفارسي (26 أبريل 2010)

اريد تعلم اوتكاد2007


----------



## nawa.m (17 يونيو 2010)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته....
شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذه الرخصة لمشاركة في موقعكم واتمنى ان نستفيد منكم ويستفاد لكم بمشاركة في موقعكم. ومرة اخرى اشكرلكم تمام الشكر....


----------



## nawa.m (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد اوتوكاد 2007*

السلام عليكم..........
مشكور جدا لتنزيل تلك الكتاب اوتوكاد 2007 
اتمنى ان نستفيد من هذا الكتاب
شكرا جزل الشكر...................


----------



## yhhy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## yhhy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## شريف222 (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.amr214 (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمادسلامة (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا جديد بالمنتدى انا من سوريا خريج معهد مساحه انشاء الله نستفيد من المنتدى
شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررا


----------

